# Search and Rescue (SAR) - related stickied thread



## dimsum (29 Aug 2011)

http://www.theprovince.com/news/That+others+live+Inside+selfless+search+rescue+crews/5319023/story.html

Saw this while checking out the news.  Pretty interesting.


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Aug 2011)

A thread to post SAR-related sotries, news, discussions, etc...

G2G
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## benny88 (16 Sep 2011)

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/v2/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=11998



     A mission I had the opportunity to be a (very small) part of. The SAR Techs fearlessly went out the back in marginal conditions and pulled off an awesome rescue. I'm still riding a high from this one.


     As one of the crew said: "That made today worthwhile...that made a LOT of days worthwhile."


----------

